# She was doing so well



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

@,,,,mmmmm


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello.

Poor Lulu. She had been struggling for a while hadn't she?

I'm a bit confused.

How many of the babies do you still have? Were Lulu and Ginger living with the babies? Are your rabbits all still living together or are the boys separate?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> There are now only three babies as the boys were sold. Lulu and ginger lived with them and when the boys were here they weren't separated.


Perhaps she was weak through raising her kits? Or pregnant again? Which caused her to die?



isa jelly said:


> Does anyone think a rabbit could dig itself out of a hole??


If you are talking about Lulu, is she buried yet? Or are you preparing yourself?

If you aren't ready, could you pop her in a box for a day, and keep her in the garage?

Once buried, she won't dig out.

Perhaps you could plant some bulbs (daffodils or crocuses?) that will grow and flower in spring, to keep her memory alive.

PLease make sure all "babies" are sexed correctly.

Ginger will be fine if she is living with the babies.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

How old are you?


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe you should have a re-think about having Rabbits as pets? From what I've read in this post and recent posts you don't seem responsible enough to look after them? Plus your mum won't let you take them to the Vets when they are I'll, so that's a massive concern as a rabbit could be in pain and suffering and you have no means of treating it. 

I'm honestly not trying to be nasty but I'm 38 and have 2 rabbits and they are hard work to look after and care for plus pet insurance, reg food etc vet bills I just can't see how a 14 year old can look after them 100% safely x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> I read somewhere that sometimes rabbits are mistakenly buried alive because people think they are dead. I really want to dig her up and wake her up because she might be alive. I've gotten alot of things wrong in my life and this might be another thing I got wrong


She will be dead. Please believe me. It's just that you desperately wish she was still alive. Whoever buried her would have seen if she was still alive; but it is normal to feel haunted by the thought of them cold in the ground. Just remind yourself that it is her body, not her spirit that is in the ground.

Your bunny was poorly for some weeks. She rallied but then went downhill again. Remember, they hide their illness as they are a prey species, so when a rabbit shows that they are ill, they are very ill.

You haven't been helped by the attitude of your mum, but I can tell that you are an animal lover. When you are older, you will be able to look after your pets exactly as you would want. For now, as a minor, you can still do the best you can - the day to day cleaning, etc. - and if I remember rightly, you earn money to buy their hay. But your parents are ultimately responsible.

I'm sorry your bunny died.

Try and think of her at peace now. whatever was wrong with her, she isn't ill any more. And she has left you a legacy in her babies.

Think how many you can sensibly keep and look after well. Then love them.

Hugs.

Binky free Lulu.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ThumperThomas said:


> Maybe you should have a re-think about having Rabbits as pets? From what I've read in this post and recent posts you don't seem responsible enough to look after them? Plus your mum won't let you take them to the Vets when they are I'll, so that's a massive concern as a rabbit could be in pain and suffering and you have no means of treating it.
> 
> I'm honestly not trying to be nasty but I'm 38 and have 2 rabbits and they are hard work to look after and care for plus pet insurance, reg food etc vet bills I just can't see how a 14 year old can look after them 100% safely x


Maybe not the best time for this, although I have to agree that they are surprisingly demanding pets to keep well ?


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe not, but there are a significant amount of experienced rabbit carers on this forum and I'm very new to this forum but I don't feel comfortable reading this and not honestly voicing my concerns and I'm sure there are many others who feel the same. 

I know what it's like to lose a gorgeous rabbit, it's not easy to deal with but from what I've read and with all the best intentions in the world by isa jelly I think she should have a think over the weekend and decide what's best for the rest as the current situation isn't feasible.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ThumperThomas said:


> Maybe not, but there are a significant amount of experienced rabbit carers on this forum and I'm very new to this forum but I don't feel comfortable reading this and not honestly voicing my concerns and I'm sure there are many others who feel the same.
> 
> I know what it's like to lose a gorgeous rabbit, it's not easy to deal with but from what I've read and with all the best intentions in the world by isa jelly I think she should have a think over the weekend and decide what's best for the rest as the current situation isn't feasible.


These threads do make me feel very wobbly, and I fully empathise with how you feel. However, we do sometimes get minors on here who are trying to do their best for their buns, so I try and support where I can.

We spend thousands literally thousands, on our aging bunny crew, so I realise what a commitment they are.

If we take this thread at face value, Lulu did have an owner who cared for and loved her as best she could. Sadly, many bunnies don't even have that.

For now, Isa needs to grieve, then we can support her with how best to look after her remaining rabbits.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> I read somewhere that sometimes rabbits are mistakenly buried alive because people think they are dead.


I think that relates to Syrian Hamsters, rather than rabbits. They can - and do - go into a hibernative state, and can remain that way for a couple of months or so.

As others have said, if you are at all concerned then let her rest 'in state' in a cool place for a day or so before burial.

Alternatively, you could ask your vet to send her for cremation.... it does cost a bit but you would get her ashes back.

I'm so sorry - it's never pleasant when our loved pets die. :001_wub:

However we deal with it is personal, there is no right or wrong way. Go with whatever feels right to you 

My own feeling is that the body is a shell, like an empty seashell you find on the beach, that once held a living creature. And once the life has gone, the creature no longer needs the shell, but the spirit it contained lives on somewhere else, in your heart and mind.

Everyone has their own belief - nobody is right, and nobody is wrong.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry you've lost Lulu. I'm sure Ginger and the babies will be fine. I'm really uneasy that they haven't been checked by a vet re sexes and I'm assuming not vaccinated? If your neighbour has got the sexes wrong you'll be in for a load more bother and that will be annoying as it can be so easily avoided. Now would be a good time to have a word with your mum and say they all need checking as what happened to Lulu could happen to them all. You've no idea why she died. It could have been a one off to her or something more alarming. I get where Thumper is coming from. One of the basic proviso ' s of having is a pet is that you should be able to cater for its needs if it becomes ill. You're in a tough place as your parents basically hold the purse strings. Maybe you could contact the pdsa or a local rabbit sanctuary to see if they can point you anywhere where you can get cheap vaccinations? Ours offers free microchipping and discounted vaccs and neutering on specific rabbit care days. 
Your situation is not ideal but it is what it is. Just try and do your best for the sake of your rabbits


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Sorry you've lost Lulu. I'm sure Ginger and the babies will be fine. I'm really uneasy that they haven't been checked by a vet re sexes and I'm assuming not vaccinated? If your neighbour has got the sexes wrong you'll be in for a load more bother and that will be annoying as it can be so easily avoided. Now would be a good time to have a word with your mum and say they all need checking as what happened to Lulu could happen to them all. You've no idea why she died. It could have been a one off to her or something more alarming. I get where Thumper is coming from. One of the basic proviso ' s of having is a pet is that you should be able to cater for its needs if it becomes ill. You're in a tough place as your parents basically hold the purse strings. Maybe you could contact the pdsa or a local rabbit sanctuary to see if they can point you anywhere where you can get cheap vaccinations? Ours offers free microchipping and discounted vaccs and neutering on specific rabbit care days.
> Your situation is not ideal but it is what it is. Just try and do your best for the sake of your rabbits


OK I'll check


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

I know what it is like to lose a rabbit you loved so dearly and were attached to. Are they indoors or outdoors? I would take the buns indoors if they are outdoors because that way you can observe/watch them a bit better. Also there could be something lurking outside that possibly may have laid Lulu to rest. 
I thought I saw MKE after he died. I had these lights in the back garden and I thought that they were MKE wearing a top hat  almost cried. And when MKE died Princess went soft and let me stroke her, pick her up etc. My heart goes to you.

Binky free Lulu.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you brought the rabbits in now then you'd have to keep them in until summer. Plus it would be another stress on top of losing Lulu. Not really advisable.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

binkybunny said:


> I know what it is like to lose a rabbit you loved so dearly and were attached to. *Are they indoors or outdoors? I would take the buns indoors if they are outdoors because that way you can observe/watch them a bit better. Also there could be something lurking outside that possibly may have laid Lulu to rest. *
> I thought I saw MKE after he died. I had these lights in the back garden and I thought that they were MKE wearing a top hat  almost cried. And when MKE died Princess went soft and let me stroke her, pick her up etc. My heart goes to you.
> 
> Binky free Lulu.


I'm sorry but that has to be the worst bit of advice for this time of year..bringing them inside now would cause more issues than it could solve.
You can not just keep swapping rabbits from inside to outside, you have to pick one or the other.

To the OP, I am sorry you lost Lulu. Maybe this is the wake up call that your parents need, they are ultimately responsible for not taking the rabbit to the vet...Harsh I know, but it is fact.

I can't remember if your buns are vaccinated but if they are not then you need to make that your number one priority. You can also get the buns sexed whilst you are there, I would not be trusting your neighbour as she is partly to blame for your influx in pets :nono:

FWIW I do agree with TT, rabbits are not a cheap pet if kept right and if your parents are not willing to step up to the plate for their daughter then maybe it would be better looking for cheaper pets..
Having pets is not a right, it is a privilege


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the important thing to do now is to learn the valuable lesson that a poorly rabbit always needs vet care asap, and move on - that advice is more for your mum - and dad, who seems more amenable to seeking vet care.

Then you can take care of the rabbits you choose to keep in the way that they need. That way, Ginger and any baby you keep will be fine.

A vet will advise re vaccinations and spaying.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Some good advice for you Isa Jelly, advice that you need to take on board and have a good think about and then make the right options for you and the rest of your bunnies to be able to move forward but I'm sceptical you will be able to based on what I've read in your posts. 

Good luck


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel for you - I came across a similar issue re vet care with my cousins small furries and a relative. The same situation with the parents thinking that smaller animals didn't need vet care and to just leave them to it. Do you know any sensible, animal loving adults close to your parents who could talk with your mum about the importance of vet care when they are ill? They tend to listen more to other adults. Having the conversation now while the loss is still fresh in her mind could make the situation more real to her. Another way would be to ask her to just phone the vet - there is no charge for calling, emphasize that - and ask for their advice on where to go from here. If the professionals give advice on care then she will know it's needed.

I am so sorry that you lost your bun. It's evident from your posts just how much you love your pets. Keep doing all you can for them. 

Perhaps keeping a little aside a month and investing in some insurance for the remaining buns would be possible? It might mean that you have to give up something else but would be worth it. Perhaps asking your dad to take out the policy as he seems more amenable to ensuring their medical needs are met (you can't take out an insurance policy yourself until you are 18). This way if your rabbits do need emergency care the cost isn't so high and perhaps as they are covered your mum might be more prepared to help you get that vet care for them.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone's posts. I've read them carefully and promise to take your advice on board. Even though lulus death was incredibly sad, good things have come. I know that sounds awful but it's true. My mum was crying out of guilt and saying that she should've taken her to get medical help. She really does feel bad. I got my mum and dad to read a load of you guys comments and my mum wants to take them to get spayed because she read about uterine cancer. She said money isn't a problem in this situation. She wants to bring them all to live inside for the winter. Don't worry I know how to do this really well because I did it last year. I keep them in an unheated room but are let outside when it's not too cold. Also I'm sure this year is twice as cold as last year. My bunnies are used to being inside because the door is left open for them to sit in the warm. Does anyone know how much a bunny spay would cost? If it was an rspca center how much will it cost. Also is it a good idea to take my boys back to get neutered? I don't want them missing their siblings especially after Lulu's death .
Thanks everyone


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

That's really great and what you are saying doesn't sound awful, I totally see what you mean. Think of it as a learning curve and a final gift that Lulu was able to give to your other pets in the form of increasing understanding. 

I am not sure on charges if you go to the RSPCA but it normally says on your local centres website page - I have used them before when I found myself in a tight situation and they are a lot cheaper than the usual vets if you qualify for help. I would get the girls spayed and the boys neutered, that way it is all sorted and they can live together.

To give you an idea of RSPCA costs in my area they charge £30 to neuter a male and £45 to spay a female, prices will vary depending on area but if you phone they will tell you the cost and some offer further payment plans.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

catpud said:


> That's really great and what you are saying doesn't sound awful, I totally see what you mean. Think of it as a learning curve and a final gift that Lulu was able to give to your other pets in the form of increasing understanding.
> 
> I am not sure on charges if you go to the RSPCA but it normally says on your local centres website page - I have used them before when I found myself in a tight situation and they are a lot cheaper than the usual vets if you qualify for help. I would get the girls spayed and the boys neutered, that way it is all sorted and they can live together.
> 
> To give you an idea of RSPCA costs in my area they charge £30 to neuter a male and £45 to spay a female, prices will vary depending on area but if you phone they will tell you the cost and some offer further payment plans.


Ok thank you so much


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Having Ginger spayed is a very good idea - the doe babies too, when they are old enough, as yes, not only does it stop breeding, but it protects them from the very real probability of uterine cancer, and from complications of breeding.

As for the bucks? well, if they are in new homes, it is down to the owner/s really, although you could pass info on, and suggest that neutering will help damp the hormones down. If they are currently living together, it may help them continue doing so beyond adolescence.

Post op, rabbits need to be kept warm, so they would need to be kept inside.

However, bringing your buns inside for the winter is a huge decision, and isn't really necessary. Bunnies cope well outside, provided their accommodation is dry and draft free and well weather proofed, they have plenty of hay to snuggle down in, they have a good supply of water and food, and they aren't forgotten (yes, it happens).

Those of us who have house bunnies know how demanding they are. They need a lot of space 24/7, and can dig/chew and jump. Our skirting boards are chewed, as are our carpets - duvet and curtains for that matter. All wires have to be well protected, and we have to be careful with household sprays and products......... oh, and the hay goes everywhere.

How would you mum cope with that?

Once a rabbit is in, they soon shed their winter coat, and need to be in until next spring. You can't suddenly change your mind, so please be absolutely sure, before you make that choice. We love our indoor buns, but they create a lot of extra housework. We've also found that some buns get depressed when they are moved back outside.

What you can't do is put them in and out on a whim.

As for cost of spays? That varies immensely, so you'd need to phone around. You will need a good, rabbit savvy vet though - cheapest isn't always best.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Having Ginger spayed is a very good idea - the doe babies too, when they are old enough, as yes, not only does it stop breeding, but it protects them from the very real probability of uterine cancer, and from complications of breeding.
> 
> As for the bucks? well, if they are in new homes, it is down to the owner/s really, although you could pass info on, and suggest that neutering will help damp the hormones down. If they are currently living together, it may help them continue doing so beyond adolescence.
> 
> ...


Honestly don't worry, my mum seems to like my rabbits even better when they are inside. Last year she didn't even want to let them go back out. She rabbit proofed the house really well. And about getting them spayed i thought the rspca were really rabbit savvy already??


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Apparently the boysisold have started fighting really badly. The woman I've sold them to is actually getting really irritating. She's complaining that i sold her these two just to get rid of them. I get it that she's really scared but she's calling all the time shouting about how much more worse they are getting. I told her to separate them but she's not because she hasn't got a place for one of them. Can someone please give me some advice to pass onto her? Dad told her about neutering them already. Shes getting annoyed, im getting annoyed and you guysare probably getting annoyed seeing as though this is the dasame thing you guys were going through with me. I'm sorry because i see how freaking irratating it is. My boys are getting hurt


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Honestly don't worry, my mum seems to like my rabbits even better when they are inside. Last year she didn't even want to let them go back out. She rabbit proofed the house really well. And about getting them spayed i thought the rspca were really rabbit savvy already??


Depends on the branch and the vet they use. Ours most certainly aren't. They are the poorest in the area.

We were heavily involved with our local RSPCA branch, but not anymore - they lacked basic knowledge, and their rabbit care was poor, very poor. And they used the cheapest local vet, who knew very little about current rabbit treatment.

We fostered several buns, and adopted several RSPCA rejects too. The ones that were neutered/spayed by the vet the RSPCA used all had problems (infections, cystitis) afterwards, and weren't given painkillers, whereas the buns done by our vets were all fine.

As you can tell, I've very little faith in or local RSPCA branch, but each one will be different.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you got any spare hutches so you can take them back?

Please don't leave them with this woman, as she doesn't want to keep them - you're responsible for them, as you bred them. Get them back, or you will never know what happens to them if she sells them on or gives them away.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Apparently the boysisold have started fighting really badly. The woman I've sold them to is actually getting really irritating. She's complaining that i sold her these two just to get rid of them. I get it that she's really scared but she's calling all the time shouting about how much more worse they are getting. I told her to separate them but she's not because she hasn't got a place for one of them. Can someone please give me some advice to pass onto her? Dad told her about neutering them already. Shes getting annoyed, im getting annoyed and you guysare probably getting annoyed seeing as though this is the dasame thing you guys were going through with me. I'm sorry because i see how freaking irratating it is. My boys are getting hurt


If this was us, we would offer to take them back, and do what was right for the buns.
if she keeps only one, and returns one to you, it will still need neutering, then bonding with a spayed friend.

She doesn't sound a good owner, and should't be keeping rabbits.

Please don't breed any more.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

It's just one thing after another!!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Depends on the branch and the vet they use. Ours most certainly aren't. They are the poorest in the area.
> 
> We were heavily involved with our local RSPCA branch, but not anymore - they lacked basic knowledge, and their rabbit care was poor, very poor. And they used the cheapest local vet, who knew very little about current rabbit treatment.
> 
> ...


Woah! Thats disgusting i really wouldnt expect that from the rspca. I thought they worked to stop things like that. Is the police gonna do something about that?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

This lady is a demon. She's giving back the buns but won't give back the hutch and demands her money back (around 160 pounds) but i think it's reasonable that only agreed to give her sixty back as she is keeping the hutch. My dad is happy to get the boys neutered too. 

I will not leave my boys with that Satan lady


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> It's just one thing after another!!


I know right. I should have a show


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This is better than an episode of Jackanory :sneaky2:
Interesting time to find out all this stuff too :idea:


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

No not a show, just be a more responsible person!! It's just very odd some of the stories you come up with like the last post with no emergency vets near you?? 

You live in Nottingham and just one search of the internet I found over 10 vets with emergency services? So that was very strange. 

If you had any sense or your parents for that matter you would let the rabbits go to a place/person that will give them the proper care and look after them. This post and your last is just totally ridiculous and not right for the animals.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> No not a show, just be a more responsible person!! It's just very odd some of the stories you come up with like the last post with no emergency vets near you??
> 
> You live in Nottingham and just one search of the internet I found over 10 vets with emergency services? So that was very strange.
> 
> If you had any sense or your parents for that matter you would let the rabbits go to a place/person that will give them the proper care and look after them. This post and your last is just totally ridiculous and not right for the animals.


I live in calverton. Small village. We have a vet but emergency? Hell no. 
My rabbits aren't going anywhere. I believe that i can keep them seeing as though I've got more help from my parents now.
In a way i don't really even want my boys back, the more pets i have, the more problems i get. But i can fix every single one of those problems. 
Before my parents didn't have much sense but as you can see, they've improved. My rabbits will be house rabbits from tonight until spring. Just like last year.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Seriously people I'm a fourteen year old girl. If i wanted to lie to people who are trying to help me on the internet, i would've said I'm Kim Kardashian


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

My babies are about 19 weeks old now,thats old enough to be spayed right?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Woah! Thats disgusting i really wouldnt expect that from the rspca. I thought they worked to stop things like that. Is the police gonna do something about that?


:lol: :lol: We saw a lot of poor care through ignorance. Best leave it there.



isa jelly said:


> This lady is a demon. She's giving back the buns but won't give back the hutch and demands her money back (around 160 pounds) but i think it's reasonable that only agreed to give her sixty back as she is keeping the hutch. My dad is happy to get the boys neutered too.
> 
> I will not leave my boys with that Satan lady


It is very wise to take the rabbits back, but where on earth are you going to keep them? They will need separating from each other too. Perhaps you will have to have some indoor and some outdoor rabbits.



StormyThai said:


> This is better than an episode of Jackanory :sneaky2:
> Interesting time to find out all this stuff too :idea:


It still gives me the wobbles.

The whole scenario is seeming more and more far fetched. However, it happens. :001_unsure: So, still giving the OP the benefit of doubt, I'll continue to give advice, that may indeed help others, so is not wasted.

Miss Jelly - you are finding out the hard way why it is best not to breed. It would have been much better to have kept to your 2 original rabbits and given them the best life you can. Please don't breed any more.

I'm not sure how best to advise you, other than to suggest that you sit down with your parents, do your sums and decide together how many rabbits you can reasonably keep, and how many you need to find good homes for.

Let your dad deal with the neighbour.

Bucks can be neutered once their bits have dropped (have a look). They are probably ready.

PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THEY WILL BE FERTILE FOR 8 WEEKS AFTER NEUTER!!!

Our does were spayed at around 6 months. Some vets will do it younger, but it is riskier.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> :lol: :lol: We saw a lot of poor care through ignorance. Best leave it there.
> 
> It is very wise to take the rabbits back, but where on earth are you going to keep them? They will need separating from each other too. Perhaps you will have to have some indoor and some outdoor rabbits.
> 
> ...


Trust me its a promise that i will never let my pets breed again. But please do remember that the whole breeding was an accident. My boys are coming back and they are coming inside like the girla but i might keep them in different areas of the house. I dont think they spray or anything yet. But since they are apparently being aggressive does that mean they are maturing?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Quick question, will scattering herbs like mint and parsley get my buns to eat more hay? The babies seem to love hay but Ginger still not amazingly keen on it


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

One more quick question are ceramic tiles bad for bunny feet? They can walk on them fine but Ginger used to have a problem with sore hocks. We got this salt kinda thing from the vets and that made it a bit better but i dont want her paws to hurt again


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Trust me its a promise that i will never let my pets breed again. But please do remember that the whole breeding was an accident. My boys are coming back and they are coming inside like the girla but i might keep them in different areas of the house. I dont think they spray or anything yet. But since they are apparently being aggressive does that mean they are maturing?


Yes. Hormones are now rampaging.

If they don't spray yet, they soon will.

When you get them back, try upending them and have a look. Check your others too.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/Fashy/GB/testfull.jpg

If you can see them, they can be removed.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Quick question, will scattering herbs like mint and parsley get my buns to eat more hay? The babies seem to love hay but Ginger still not amazingly keen on it


Scattering small bits in the hay may well attract her to it. [email protected] also sell herb/hay type mixes. Make sure she isn't having too many pellets too.

I'd also have her teeth checked for spurs as hay eating can be the first thing to go in some buns.



isa jelly said:


> One more quick question are ceramic tiles bad for bunny feet? They can walk on them fine but Ginger used to have a problem with sore hocks. We got this salt kinda thing from the vets and that made it a bit better but i dont want her paws to hurt again


Not the best surface long term, so you would have to keep a very close eye - especially for rexes who are more prone to sore hocks.

Once a rabbit has had sore hocks, they will always be prone to them, so you will need to provide a surface with lots of give (deep hay, or folded over fleecy blankets work). Carpet can cause sore hocks in some buns too.

Did this happen to Ginger last year when she came in? Is she overweight? or rex?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Scattering small bits in the hay may well attract her to it. [email protected] also sell herb/hay type mixes. Make sure she isn't having too many pellets too.
> 
> I'd also have her teeth checked for spurs as hay eating can be the first thing to go in some buns.
> 
> ...


Yes Ginger is a mini rex. she isnt overweight though. Last year she seemed to be able to walk fine on the tiles. But i get scared when she walks on the rough pavement pathway because she has to stop and lick her paws every so often. To make it worse shes obssessed with running on it. I'll check our hay shop for the hay with herbs.

And with the vet thing, im really not keen with our village vet, they pride themselves on being great with rabbits but i remember them telling me to fully bathe lulu. Not even like a butt bathe but a full on shower. There wasnt even anything wrong with her. She had a bit on soil on her paws but that was all. I didnt bathe her fully i just put her paws in shallow water.

Is baby shampoo good for rabbits?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Yes Ginger is a mini rex. she isnt overweight though. Last year she seemed to be able to walk fine on the tiles. But i get scared when she walks on the rough pavement pathway because she has to stop and lick her paws every so often. To make it worse shes obssessed with running on it. I'll check our hay shop for the hay with herbs.
> 
> And with the vet thing, im really not keen with our village vet, they pride themselves on being great with rabbits but i remember them telling me to fully bathe lulu. Not even like a butt bathe but a full on shower. There wasnt even anything wrong with her. She had a bit on soil on her paws but that was all. I didnt bathe her fully i just put her paws in shallow water.
> 
> *Is baby shampoo good for rabbits?*


No.

They shouldn't need bathing, although it may be necessary to clean the odd bunny butt, you can do this easily with kitchen towel and warm water - and a towel to dry afterwards. Then you need to sort out why the bun was messy in the first place and address that.

When one of our buns had a reaction to a spot on medication (manufacturer had incorrect dosage on packet for her weight and she was made ill through overdosing), the vet bathed the area to get any residue ff before it was absorbed.

Can't think why a vet would recommend fully bathing a rabbit


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Why are you asking if baby shampoo is ok when you have just finished saying you know you shouldn't bath rabbits


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

How many Rabbits have you got?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> I live in calverton. Small village. We have a vet but emergency? Hell no.


All vets, *by law*, have to provide emergency cover.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> All vets, *by law*, have to provide emergency cover.


Yes they do 

Calverton Branch - Minster Veterinary Centre


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

It's all a bit suspect!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Paws shouldn't get so dirty they need bathing unless they are in really unsanitary conditions. Leave her to it she will clean them up just fine.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Your vets do have an emergency service but if you needed them you would have to go to Southwell, which is only 15 minutes from you. They will talk to you over the phone first in an emergency. So you can fret less about what to do if an emergency crops up. Yes it costs extra for out of hour calls but that is what we all have to do for our pets &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Emma P said:


> Your vets do have an emergency service but if you needed them you would have to go to Southwell, which is only 15 minutes from you. They will talk to you over the phone first in an emergency. So you can fret less about what to do if an emergency crops up. Yes it costs extra for out of hour calls but that is what we all have to do for our pets ��


Doesn't cost anything for over the phone out of hours advice though, which can be useful.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

It's all gone very silent from Miss Jolly?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Why are you asking if baby shampoo is ok when you have just finished saying you know you shouldn't bath rabbits


Because the lady said it would be ok. I didnt use any anyway we havent got any but i remember putting her in a shallow tub because of her paws


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> It's all gone very silent from Miss Jolly?


I was out i didnt have any internet for a while. I wasnt really jolly anyways.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Can we all just remember that it is kinda hard to go on a fifteen minute car journey when you have parents that wouldnt willingly drive you there.
Thankfully they've gotten better. The last 100 pound im not giving back to satan is being stored for emergency vet funding. And that was my mums idea.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok maybe it was mean to call her satan. I'll call her satans cousin


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

We are remembering that it is hard to drive 15 minutes when your mum won't drive you and you're only 14 but you have to remember, and also your mum needs to remember, that it is against the law to delay treatment for an animal who needs it immediately. We are here to give you advice and are always happy to but what are we supposed to suggest when your mum won't do anything we suggest?? That excuse is getting a tad over used. If your mum won't treat them find them homes where they will be. You say your mum and dad are better now but it took a death for that to happen? There is nothing wrong with kids having pets and you seem to really love your bunnies but the responsibility falls at your parents feet because you are a minor. I had pets at your age but the most I had was 2 mice at one time, you seem to have at least 6 rabbits. Rabbits are complicated animals and their vet bills can become enormous very quickly. This is why my rabbits are insured. A possible good idea for yours? 

The most important point I am trying to make is either your mum does what needs to be done for your rabbits or we can't really help you. Loads of people are giving brill advice to you and taking the time to read your posts and reply trying to help and you're sort of throwing some of it back at them by saying your mum won't do this and your mum won't so that. Well I'm afraid she has to. You seem more mature than your mother.........


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Emma P said:


> We are remembering that it is hard to drive 15 minutes when your mum won't drive you and you're only 14 but you have to remember, and also your mum needs to remember, that it is against the law to delay treatment for an animal who needs it immediately. We are here to give you advice and are always happy to but what are we supposed to suggest when your mum won't do anything we suggest?? That excuse is getting a tad over used. If your mum won't treat them find them homes where they will be. You say your mum and dad are better now but it took a death for that to happen? There is nothing wrong with kids having pets and you seem to really love your bunnies but the responsibility falls at your parents feet because you are a minor. I had pets at your age but the most I had was 2 mice at one time, you seem to have at least 6 rabbits. Rabbits are complicated animals and their vet bills can become enormous very quickly. This is why my rabbits are insured. A possible good idea for yours?
> 
> The most important point I am trying to make is either your mum does what needs to be done for your rabbits or we can't really help you. Loads of people are giving brill advice to you and taking the time to read your posts and reply trying to help and you're sort of throwing some of it back at them by saying your mum won't do this and your mum won't so that. Well I'm afraid she has to. You seem more mature than your mother.........


I know that I'm getting really good advice. The fact that my mum wouldn't follow it was extremely irratating for my as well trust me. It is terribly that it took death to persuade her that these animals can be fragile. She has read alot of the replies i got on these forums and has started to do alot of the things suggested so none of anyone's advice has actually gone to waste. Even me saying that she wouldn't take them to the vet over and over again has made her see how important it is. 
I'm extremely sorry if it seems like I'm wasting people's time and advice but i do want everyone to know that every single piece of advice is being used. 
Trust me, we're taking notes


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh yeah and you said I'm more mature than mum. Now that made me feel good thank you. But here's another excuse (sorry)
My mum is very very African. She grew up surrounded by animals in Africa. She had many farm animals, dogs, cats and even bunnies. As we know sadly the treatment of animals isn't the best over there. She liked to do some things the old fashioned way. I did even use this as a comeback when she caused braveheart to die. She said "i know what im doing you know, back in africa i had loads of these things" and my retaliation was "yes because everything's going great in Africa" yes i admit it was a bit rude but that is one of the best comebacks i ever made and i shall forever be proud of myself. 
Excuse number 3000 finished.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

One more thing. So there are no lies from me i should probably mention this.
*suspense builds*
*nervouse sweating*
My real second name isnt jelly.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> One more thing. So there are no lies from me i should probably mention this.
> *suspense builds*
> *nervouse sweating*
> My real second name isnt jelly.


And I'm no Summer  ...........................


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Being African is NO excuse for anything 

That's like me saying I'm Cornish so it's ok for me to be a racist pig (not saying all Cornish are racist, just an example using my home town lol) :thumbdown:

You are 14 years old (apparently) not 5, legally you are not responsible for your pets but stop using your age as an excuse...At 14 I would have walked to the emergency vets if my pets needed it :angry:

And to name call the person that (apparently) took your boys and things didn't work out is below the belt and out of order.
Just because she didn't want to keep two fighting rabbits does not make her satan... :eek6:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Being African is NO excuse for anything
> 
> That's like me saying I'm Cornish so it's ok for me to be a racist pig (not saying all Cornish are racist, just an example using my home town lol) :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Wait you don't think im 14? No im a 40 year old man. Seriously i am 14 though. Not really using being African as an excuse, im saying shes really stuck in her ways and approaches to animal care. 
Trust me if i could i honestly would go back in time and sneak lulu out to the vet. I feel pretty freaking terrible.
Its not the fact that she didnt want to keep the rabbits that made me view her as a demon. If you heard this lady screaming, cursing my family as calling me a con man (i mean she could've said con woman) and demanding all of her money back, even though shes keeping the hutch, you would kinda hate her too if it was you.
This lady has 0 sympathy for anything. My brother told her to chill with yelling at me cos im still sad about LuLu but no, she used this to attack more. This french shower (douche) bag said that i had given LuLu ebola with all the african food my mum cooks. This is hard hitting seeing as though i come from a country close to somewhere where many people died from this. In fact people are still dying and she thinks of it as a joke.

Plus i said shes satans cousin


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Wait you don't think im 14? No im a 40 year old man. Seriously i am 14 though. Not really using being African as an excuse, im saying shes really stuck in her ways and approaches to animal care.
> Trust me if i could i honestly would go back in time and sneak lulu out to the vet. I feel pretty freaking terrible.
> Its not the fact that she didnt want to keep the rabbits that made me view her as a demon. If you heard this lady screaming, cursing my family as calling me a con man (i mean she could've said con woman) and demanding all of her money back, even though shes keeping the hutch, you would kinda hate her too if it was you.
> This lady has 0 sympathy for anything. My brother told her to chill with yelling at me cos im still sad about LuLu but no, she used this to attack more. This french shower (douche) bag said that i had given LuLu ebola with all the african food my mum cooks. This is hard hitting seeing as though i come from a country close to somewhere where many people died from this. In fact people are still dying and she thinks of it as a joke.
> ...


Personally, I don't care if you are 14 or 40, male, female or hermaphrodite . I'd still give the same advice. If you are a minor, your parents are ultimately responsible. It matters not.

We have a neighbour who we most politely call the Grumpy Man, because he has more than earned that title over the years. He will always be the Grumpy Man for as long as he lives.

I get the bit about other cultures and countries treating pets differently. Completely get it. Our school was twinned with a school in Uganda, and they thought we were totally weird to keep animals as pets - and in the house.

As for that "lady"'s comments about Ebola - well she is a low life.

Now you are learning that it always pays to do the homework before rehoming any animal. That means homechecks and getting to know them, giving advice and follow up support. And never being frightened to say you won't rehome to them.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok thank you. Also thanks for understanding i think people see what i say in a completely different way than i mean.
I have some sad news. LuLu's soulmate Ringo has passed away. He was the neighbors/friends buck who got my does pregnant. Their mating was short and not arranged in anyway but i could tell that they liked eachother by the way that he always tried to get back over to meet her. LuLu was a lovely bun to humans, Ginger and her babies. But she hated every other animal she met. Especially cats. But she was always nice to Ringo. Ginger always helped me chase him away and she bit him and hated him. (which is why i think its a miracle that he got her pregnant.) Their love story was not meant to be. It was like romeo and Juliet. He passed away shortly after she did. I dont think theres any illness going around at all. If there was my rabbit mad biology teacher would've told me (he is great) so i think he died of a broken heart. 

I have good news as well. My mum took responsibility of LuLus death. She admitted that she really should Have taken her to the vet and she is very sorry about it. She's been reading loads about rabbit care. She went over to get my boys back about an hour ago. She 
was completely against keeping them out whilst the girls lived the luxury life indoors. My girls are stationed up in my bedroom. Dad forced me to make sure there are no wires around that the girlies could get a hold of. No charging my phone for a while then. 
I trust my girls more with litter training even though they are young, they seem to be good at it.
My boys are downstairs in the spare room. I wanted to keep them separated but i haven't seen them fight once. Right now they are with my mum in the kitchen. She gave them a load of papers that she wanted shredding. Should i separate them anyway because i don't want injuries?
My dad called two different vet practices asking about neutering and spaying. The first one (vets4pets) cost 49 pound for a boy and 65 for a girl (or something around those numbers) he thinks this is very good. But are vets4pets good with bunnies? I really don't want further problems. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey you know those radiator beds you get for cats, do you think rabbits would like that? Also im thinking of making a microwavable heat pad out of a cotton sock and rice (easy and safe i think) do you think the rabbits would like that as the wheat heat mats my mum brought stank alot and my buns didnt like it


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Ok thank you. Also thanks for understanding i think people see what i say in a completely different way than i mean.
> I have some sad news. LuLu's soulmate Ringo has passed away. He was the neighbors/friends buck who got my does pregnant. Their mating was short and not arranged in anyway but i could tell that they liked eachother by the way that he always tried to get back over to meet her. LuLu was a lovely bun to humans, Ginger and her babies. But she hated every other animal she met. Especially cats. But she was always nice to Ringo. Ginger always helped me chase him away and she bit him and hated him. (which is why i think its a miracle that he got her pregnant.) Their love story was not meant to be. It was like romeo and Juliet. He passed away shortly after she did. I dont think theres any illness going around at all. If there was my rabbit mad biology teacher would've told me (he is great) so *i think he died of a broken heart. *
> 
> I have good news as well. My mum took responsibility of LuLus death. She admitted that she really should Have taken her to the vet and she is very sorry about it. She's been reading loads about rabbit care. She went over to get my boys back about an hour ago. She
> ...


Rabbits can pine away, but Ringo won't have died of a broken heart, because he didn't live with her. Two dead rabbits living near to each other is concerning. What were his symptoms pre death?

It doesn't have to be illness - a poisonous plant such as ivy maybe?

You will need to watch the males closely, especially at dusk and dawn, when they are most active. I would expect them to be more aggressive to each other, rather than less, because of the effect of other (female) rabbits around.

Each practice is as good as the vets there, so can't comment on that one as not in your area.



isa jelly said:


> Hey you know those radiator beds you get for cats, do you think rabbits would like that? Also *im thinking of making a microwavable heat pad out of a cotton sock and rice (easy and safe i think)* do you think the rabbits would like that as the wheat heat mats my mum brought stank alot and my buns didnt like it


Useful for emergencies. Bunnies are chewers, so I would only use them as a last resort.

Have a look at Amazon for Snugglesafes - microwavable over and over again. We use them for poorly/post op rabbits.

They won't need one routinely inside though. We ddn't even use them in the winter for our outside buns, just piled in hay an straw.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Rabbits can pine away, but Ringo won't have died of a broken heart, because he didn't live with her. Two dead rabbits living near to each other is concerning. What were his symptoms pre death?
> 
> It doesn't have to be illness - a poisonous plant such as ivy maybe?
> 
> ...


I think Ringo was about eight or nine so he was quite and old man (which makes him creepy because Ginger is about two but i guess they dont think like us about that) i honestly didn't know that you could get poison Ivy in England but I'll check. To be honest the last time i checked my garden for poisonous plants was back in the summer so I'll do another check.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

OK i just did another check up on my boys. They're chilling behind the sofa TOGETHER. Maybe its because they might not be used to being inside and think of it as a neutral territory. But honestly not a single show of aggression. They have caught a glimspe of the girls when i brought them down to have dinner in the kitchen. They kinda just nose bumped and chilled. I put the boys in the living room after that. I didnt want them together. So far there hasnt been any problems.



Oh yeah and about the heating pad things, my buns hardly ever chew apart from twigs and things. It kind of scares me because i thought they might have a tooth problem but they all eat and poop fine.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Rabbits can pine away, but Ringo won't have died of a broken heart, because he didn't live with her. Two dead rabbits living near to each other is concerning. What were his symptoms pre death?
> 
> It doesn't have to be illness - a poisonous plant such as ivy maybe?


Or VHD, this is what came to my mind tbh.

Are your rabbits vaccinated?


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

isa jelly said:


> Oh yeah and you said I'm more mature than mum. Now that made me feel good thank you. But here's another excuse (sorry)
> My mum is very very African. She grew up surrounded by animals in Africa. She had many farm animals, dogs, cats and even bunnies. As we know sadly the treatment of animals isn't the best over there. She liked to do some things the old fashioned way. I did even use this as a comeback when she caused braveheart to die. She said "i know what im doing you know, back in africa i had loads of these things" and my retaliation was "yes because everything's going great in Africa" yes i admit it was a bit rude but that is one of the best comebacks i ever made and i shall forever be proud of myself.
> Excuse number 3000 finished.


So I haven't commented yet but I've been following this thread and your previous one and this post made me want to comment.

Firstly I'm so sorry for your loss. Lulu sounded like a lovely bunny and a great friend to you.

Secondly I completely understand this post. My parents are Asian and had all sorts of animals and pets growing up. Your post reminded me of the way my mum is sometimes. I'm 22 and despite paying for everything concerning my pets with my own money my mum always has something to say. I can't imagine how difficult it is for you, as someone completely dependent on your parents, to get your bunnies the treatment they need. It's no an excuse - it's a harsh reality. Some cultures are just less compassionate towards animals.

Unfortunately bunnies are ridiculously expensive pets so I can't help but agree with the other members in suggesting that you give some away - to nice loving homes. (Not to say yours isnt, that's a comment towards Satan's cousin as you call her) Perhaps also print off some bunny info to give to their new owners and make sure you clear up any misconceptions about bunnies being easy pets. Your mum sounds like she's coming round but I've paid £600 in vet fees this year for 3 pets - I don't think your mum would be too pleased with possibly spending twice as much on all of yours.

I remember you asked about tiles and your mini Rex. My Charlie is also a mini Rex I keep him on vinyl tiles and carpet along with Holly in our spare room. Vinyl tiles are a bit softer than ceramic ones. You can get a pack of 4 which cover 2square ft from any £ shop. The ones I got are sticky at the bottom so you can just plop them on to whatever you need and remove them later. If your bun doesn't use soft fabrics as a litter tray like my 2 buns do you could also give her a pet bed and as someone suggested fleece to sit on


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Or VHD, this is what came to my mind tbh.
> 
> Are your rabbits vaccinated?


Not yet we are getting that injrction thats two in one my dad said its the one they normally do. I think the other thing it protects buns against is mxymotosis whivh sounds hella scary


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

farhana said:


> So I haven't commented yet but I've been following this thread and your previous one and this post made me want to comment.
> 
> Firstly I'm so sorry for your loss. Lulu sounded like a lovely bunny and a great friend to you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding about the whole african parents things. I did say ceramic tiles in the post but i think i meant vinyl because they are the normal bathroom tiles that stick onthey floor and theyre non slippy. I think thats vinyl right?
I know everyone means it when they say give some bunnies away but im really not trying to be rude or stubborn but i really dont think im going to sell them. My dad said money was really not a problem in this case. My parents are really trying to become better owners for my buns and the advice i get on these forums are helping too, i dont think that raising thesebuns will be as hard anymore.
Dad has agreed to spend as much money on vet bills as he would on medical bills for his kids (hes american so he still gets surprised when the hospital says he doesnt have to pay)
My parents really are changing their ways


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

If you live in my area, bring your pets inside now. Wash their feet and keep an extremely close eye on them.
If they even look a tiny bit ill, speed to the vet.
If they look better, they are not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys! Seriously listen! Sick animal haters are spraying anti freeze on lawns and in lakes/ponds/water bowls! Killing animals! Try move your animals away from where they can be affected (front gardens/ paths) and if they are near an easy public access point. Wash their feet NOW! AND OBSERVE THEM!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> Guys! Seriously listen! Sick animal haters are spraying anti freeze on lawns and in lakes/ponds/water bowls! Killing animals! Try move your animals away from where they can be affected (front gardens/ paths) and if they are near an easy public access point. Wash their feet NOW! AND OBSERVE THEM!


There really are horrible people out their. I think i have found the cause of lulu, ringos and other peoples pets death


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> There really are horrible people out their. I think i have found the cause of lulu, ringos and other peoples pets death


Think rationally.... how would these people have sprayed anti freeze in your garden? Or the other person's garden?

Yes there are some sickos doing this but they are not on every street corner.

Many cases of "suspected poisoning" in dogs, cats and other animals turn out to be just the usual viral infections.

Where rabbits are concerned I'd first be looking at what they have been eating; if there were any sudden changes in food; access to poisonous plants; and also thinking about all the infections and parasites that rabbits are prone to..... LONG BEFORE suspecting any kind of deliberate poisoning.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As your rabbits are not yet vaccinated I would suspect VHD (silent killer) way before I would suspect antifreeze being sprayed on your lawn.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Think rationally.... how would these people have sprayed anti freeze in your garden? Or the other person's garden?
> 
> Yes there are some sickos doing this but they are not on every street corner.
> 
> ...


I know its jumping to conclusions but their has been a history of this in my area. This has happened LOADS of times! I Even remember my beighbour telling my mum that if you have cat problems we should use antifreeze mixed with tuna (not my nice neighbour or the cat lover one, this one lives across from me)
Their have been police reports in my area about this happening. There was a thing on the news about cat abuse in my area. Ill try to find a link.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

RSPCA lead campaign to stop cat poisonings in Calverton | Nottingham Post

Cat poisoning scare in Calverton village - BBC News


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

isa jelly said:


> Thank you for understanding about the whole african parents things. I did say ceramic tiles in the post but i think i meant vinyl because they are the normal bathroom tiles that stick onthey floor and theyre non slippy. I think thats vinyl right?
> I know everyone means it when they say give some bunnies away but im really not trying to be rude or stubborn but i really dont think im going to sell them. My dad said money was really not a problem in this case. My parents are really trying to become better owners for my buns and the advice i get on these forums are helping too, i dont think that raising thesebuns will be as hard anymore.
> Dad has agreed to spend as much money on vet bills as he would on medical bills for his kids (hes american so he still gets surprised when the hospital says he doesnt have to pay)
> My parents really are changing their ways


You're not being rude. If your parents don't mind the costs and helping you out, keep as many as you can haha!

I'm not quite sure what you're describing. Normal bathroom tiles tend to be ceramic - the type that are freezing in the winter when you walk on/touch them! Also, if you could shatter it by dropping it from a height then it's ceramic.

Also wtf at the animal haters?!?! I've never heard of anything like this!! What scum!! Another reason to be glad my pets live inside!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

farhana said:


> You're not being rude. If your parents don't mind the costs and helping you out, keep as many as you can haha!
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you're describing. Normal bathroom tiles tend to be ceramic - the type that are freezing in the winter when you walk on/touch them! Also, if you could shatter it by dropping it from a height then it's ceramic.
> 
> Also wtf at the animal haters?!?! I've never heard of anything like this!! What scum!! Another reason to be glad my pets live inside!


I asked dad and yh it is vinyl. And Yh the animal haters seriously need to quit it.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok ive put everybunny away for the night apart from the boys. Dad said not to put them back yet and he is going to check on them all the time. Maybe they are happy to be back because not a single bit of fighting has come from them. Is it safe for them to sleep in the same room? There is loads of hidey boxes and places to get away. 
Meanwhile i am still awake in my room because i forgot how loud the sound of hay chewing is. They wont stop!!! To be honest im not really that mad.
Everything sounds louder at night.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

And your rex bunny looks ALOT like my ginger! Same colour and everything! But ginger is atad bit bigger


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

isa jelly said:


> And your rex bunny looks ALOT like my ginger! Same colour and everything! But ginger is atad bit bigger


Charlie was still quite young in that picture, possibly less than a year old (unfortunately we'll never know) so he's grown a few inches since then. But he's still one of the smallest adult bunnies I've ever seen haha

My sister kept Charlie in her room for less than a week before she got sick of the noises he was making
lol! They tend to get even more louder when they're active at dawn so I'd buy ear plugs if I were you!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Two rabbits dying in such a short space of time, in adjacent properties. ..I keep asking if they are vaccinated too. I guess they aren't :frown:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Two rabbits dying in such a short space of time, in adjacent properties. ..I keep asking if they are vaccinated too. I guess they aren't :frown:


Trust me getting themvaccinated will be the first thing i do. I'll tell all my friends as well because it is really sad.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funny how we are always told to trust you that things will get done, yet they are still yet to be done.
I have been mentioning vaccinations for quite some time now 

I can't remember how many rabbits you actually have now but this will not be cheap. I have 5 rabbits here, to vaccinate it costs £150 and then you have neutering to bring into the mix..my 5 cost around £400 (not including extra medical care for two)..

So please forgive me when I struggle to believe that your parents have gone from not taking a sick rabbit to the vet too parents that are willing to shell out hundreds in a matter of weeks :sosp:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Funny how we are always told to trust you that things will get done, yet they are still yet to be done.
> I have been mentioning vaccinations for quite some time now
> 
> I can't remember how many rabbits you actually have now but this will not be cheap. I have 5 rabbits here, to vaccinate it costs £150 and then you have neutering to bring into the mix..my 5 cost around £400 (not including extra medical care for two)..
> ...


Appointment booked for friday. Sometime just after school.
It only came up to around one hundered or something i wasnt paying attention.
Money was never a problem in lulus case, it was just ignorance and stupidity. The boys are getting neutered first since they are about 4 months. Gingers going at the same time as the girls because i want to make sure they are at least six months old. 

Getting better. Arent i.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I got to look at my boys, there man bits havent dropped yet and theyre four months old already, think i have to push the neuter date even more.

My dad was watching them last night. They slept and played peacefully and when i woke up even earlier than usual (i woke up at half six) to check them because one of you lovely people told me about them being more active at dawn.
I found them next to eachother on the bed looking out the window peace fully so thats cool.
Also to stormythai, it really was a cat i remember because it only happened down the road from me.

404 Not Found


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

It only came up to around one hundered or something i wasnt paying attention.

Getting better. Arent i.[/QUOTE]

NO Not really, if you think your getting a few rabbits vaccinated for £100 then I'd be very cautious!! I hope for your sake the rabbits are in good condition as any decent vet would see they are not being properly looked after and take them off you or call the RSPCA.

I would if it was me!! Sorry if it sounds harsh but I've heard so much tripe out of you on this site, god knows what to believe. Your parents have gone from not giving a crap about your pets to throwing money at them! Very suspicious!

If all this is true then good luck to you the only ones I feel sorry for are your rabbits as they deserve a decent chance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

isa jelly said:


> I got to look at my boys, there man bits havent dropped yet and theyre four months old already, think i have to push the neuter date even more.
> 
> My dad was watching them last night. They slept and played peacefully and when i woke up even earlier than usual (i woke up at half six) to check them because one of you lovely people told me about them being more active at dawn.
> I found them next to eachother on the bed looking out the window peace fully so thats cool.
> ...


The neuter date should not be set in cement yet. If it was and their male bits hadn't dropped yet what would you do? I am pretty sure that the neuter date will be postponed as it is a health hazard and I wouldn't get high hopes on neutering them just yet as they'll need to be completely checked over and we/you don't know what Lulu may have passed onto them.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> It only came up to around one hundered or something i wasnt paying attention.
> 
> Getting better. Arent i.


NO Not really, if you think your getting a few rabbits vaccinated for £100 then I'd be very cautious!! I hope for your sake the rabbits are in good condition as any decent vet would see they are not being properly looked after and take them off you or call the RSPCA.

I would if it was me!! Sorry if it sounds harsh but I've heard so much tripe out of you on this site, god knows what to believe. Your parents have gone from not giving a crap about your pets to throwing money at them! Very suspicious!

If all this is true then good luck to you the only ones I feel sorry for are your rabbits as they deserve a decent chance.[/QUOTE]
Wth how is it unbeliveable? It only AROUND one hundered its AROUND 25 pound OR SOMETHING like that. Maybe more maybe less. Its obviously not exactly one hundered. As i said i was not pg attention.
Its not that my parents didnt give one about my rabbits. Its that they didnt want to make a big deal out of that situation as she didnt look too bad and bounced back quickly.
Yeah it was a bad mistake i get that.
In the past they have RUSHED ginger to the vet when my mum first saw the state of her feet.
It looked painful and it was obvious.

I dont know wth you mean about any decent pet seeing them in a bad condition.
My pets are in great condition. Its not like i freaking leave them outside in the rain and throw a carrot at them every week.
They have been brought inside.
My parents have been keeping a close eye.
They are being given a perfect diet.
My rabbits are fine.
Thanks.

I have no clue what you mean about "tripe" i thought it was an organ. Care to explain?

Sorry if my reply sounded rude to you, but seriously, my parents do actually care. They wouldnt have bought them, or paid 600 pounds just for their summer living quarters.
They dont mind "throwing money at them" they happily paid 50 pounds just for Gingers epsom salts and her check up.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> The neuter date should not be set in cement yet. If it was and their male bits hadn't dropped yet what would you do? I am pretty sure that the neuter date will be postponed as it is a health hazard and I wouldn't get high hopes on neutering them just yet as they'll need to be completely checked over and we/you don't know what Lulu may have passed onto them.


They are going in on friday for a vaccination so ill get the vet to do a thorough check on them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

So glad. Been through the neutering process before and if I could give any advice or turn back time to do something I didn't it would be this: Prepare a bunny emergency bag with a couple of vet emergency help lines, a syringe, some organic apple food (preferably Ella's Kitchen as I have found it lasts longer,) Some bandage (ask the vet more about what type,) some information about the bunny/s (to show the vet) and some clippers (to clip nails.)

P.S. If I sound rude in any of my posts I don't mean to be rude, I have just had a bad day and I don't realise if I am taking it out on the forum.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> So glad. Been through the neutering process before and if I could give any advice or turn back time to do something I didn't it would be this: Prepare a bunny emergency bag with a couple of vet emergency help lines, a syringe, some organic apple food (preferably Ella's Kitchen as I have found it lasts longer,) Some bandage (ask the vet more about what type,) some information about the bunny/s (to show the vet) and some clippers (to clip nails.)
> 
> P.S. If I sound rude in any of my posts I don't mean to be rude, I have just had a bad day and I don't realise if I am taking it out on the forum.


Oh no its cool if anyone im being rude to people. School weird things to a girl 
But thanks for that list but i have some questions, what do you mean by apple food, ive not heard of that before, i know of ellas kitchen though 
And i have an emergency binder full of vet numbera, info about my buns and other essential things. I keep it for my pet sitter. 
With neutering, are there any proper important risks? Im thinking about waiting till my boys have started showing all maturing signs and maybe waiting until they are around 10 or so months because im scared of putting them under risk this young 
They are about 20 weeks old which is im guessing... (maths isnt a strong point for me) around five ish months right? That sounds a bit young doesnt it?
Also thank you for all the advice you are giving me.
Some people are getting a bit (completely understanderble-y) frustrated with me


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> In the past they have RUSHED ginger to the vet when my mum first saw the state of her feet.
> It looked painful and it was obvious.


WAIT.... all *we* see is what you post.

One day you post about your parents not giving you money for vets bills - the next you post to say they did.

A rabbit lost its life because they wouldn't act, and now you're saying they will pay for anything.



> I dont know wth you mean about any decent pet seeing them in a bad condition.


 IS SHE GONNA DIE? Does that ring any bells with you? She was in bad condition when you posted that and she died. I'm sure the ones left are fit & healthy, but you can't say all your rabbits ire in the peak of condition and health when you had one only last week that was clearly sick and later died.



> I have no clue what you mean about "tripe" i thought it was an organ. Care to explain?


 It's another word for "rubbish".



> They wouldnt have bought them, or paid 600 pounds just for their summer living quarters.


. They were ripped off then, because from what you've said earlier you didn't have space for the litter, and now you are bringing them indoors? £600 can buy a heck of a lot of warm, dry, insulated, tailor made rabbit housing. I can buy a bespoke stack of 6ft outdoor hutches for about half of that.

And anyway - didn't you say your brother made hutches?



> They dont mind "throwing money at them" they happily paid 50 pounds just for Gingers epsom salts and her check up.


But nothing to get your other rabbit checked out when it was REALLY needed. Inconsistency is worse than neglect sometimes.

Yes I am being tough. Because nothing adds up, so either this is all made up, or you are in a situation where owning your own pets is neither viable nor safe. I was once in a similar situation with my pets when I was 13, so I know how it feels - and I had to make a choice.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> So glad. Been through the neutering process before and if I could give any advice or turn back time to do something I didn't it would be this: Prepare a bunny emergency bag with a couple of vet emergency help lines, a syringe, some organic apple food (preferably Ella's Kitchen as I have found it lasts longer,) Some bandage (ask the vet more about what type,) some information about the bunny/s (to show the vet) and some clippers (to clip nails.)
> 
> P.S. If I sound rude in any of my posts I don't mean to be rude, I have just had a bad day and I don't realise if I am taking it out on the forum.


Binkybunny, you have a very good point here.

It is wise to have a bunny first aid box at all times.

It is especially important to prepare for a known up and coming op - we find these useful - Snugglesafe, Metacam from vets, Ella's Kitchen Apples, apples, apples baby food to make medicine more palatable, recovery food, syringes, non gassy treats like basil, etc.

Nowadays, we have a chart of medications (amount and when), because our buns are mostly older, and all on something. On the board, are also the vet's and emergency out of hours numbers.

And yes, each time the rabbits went to the vets, we tied a laminated "label" with photos and info about them.

If I could suggest anything else, it would be to get the rabbits used to taking a tiny amount of Ella's kitchen apple baby food from a syringe - then when they need medicating, it is so much easier, because they will run to the syringe for a treat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Neutering os a positive thing and there is a few risks as there is to everything that they may not wake up (that is extremely unlikely so don't worry. Apple food is basically puréed apple that you feed them if they do not eat after the operation. One tip... Try and avoid handling them for the first week or so because the stitches/glue can be quite irritating and if you see them licking the wound stop them instantly. BTW you have to keep them indoors for the first 1-2 weeks.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> WAIT.... all *we* see is what you post.
> 
> One day you post about your parents not giving you money for vets bills - the next you post to say they did.
> 
> ...


Lets start from the beginning.
I understand my mistake of yelling at someone who didnt know the full story and im sorry about that. I was pretty angry at the time i wrote that because i felt so misunderstood but ive chilled now.

My parents do happily give me money for the vets when they think its necesary (i know that word is spelt wrong) but with lulu it was hard to see and she bounced back mega fast.
I was really the only one in the house that read the signs of a sick bunny and my parents thought i was overreacring. In that forum i was panicking alot and was really angry at my mum and i have to admit i exagerated lulus condition alot because in my mind i saw her dying.

Trust me the buns home is definately not a rip off. its a massive shed connected to a run onone side and another run on the other side leading to a smaller shed. It looks like a bunny mansion! 
They are inside because i was scared that lulus illness was contagious and i wanted to keep a closer eye on them. The cold is fine for them because their home is great but im a lazy teenager who really cant be bothered to drag myself outside all the time to check on them 
My bro makes hutches yes but he couldnt of made their luxury mansion and my parents were happy to pay.

As ive said before, my parents do happily pay for their vet bills but lulus condition was hard to see and they just wouldnt take my word for it.

I dont see why alot of things ive said seem madeup to people. Alot of the time its because of the way i say them and they way i come across to people.
Can anyone pick things out that they think are fibs and ill clarify.
Also i need to improve my english vocabulary


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> Neutering os a positive thing and there is a few risks as there is to everything that they may not wake up (that is extremely unlikely so don't worry. Apple food is basically puréed apple that you feed them if they do not eat after the operation. One tip... Try and avoid handling them for the first week or so because the stitches/glue can be quite irritating and if you see them licking the wound stop them instantly. BTW you have to keep them indoors for the first 1-2 weeks.


Ok thank you. They are going to be inside until around march so its cool


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I think the problem at the moment is that the £100 vet fees you mentioned seemed to us all like the cost of neutering all your rabbits. It normally costs ~£60 for a single neuter depending on where you live and the gender of your bunny. So you can understand why everyone was so sceptical. 

But having read the rest of your messages it seems as though that £100 is actually the cost of getting your 2 boys vaccinated? It seems to make more sense to me anyway! 

I think the advice you're going to get from here is that you should try and get everyone vaccinated asap before anything else happens. Invest in some more carry cases and take everybunny to be vaccinated


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

farhana said:


> I think the problem at the moment is that the £100 vet fees you mentioned seemed to us all like the cost of neutering all your rabbits. It normally costs ~£60 for a single neuter depending on where you live and the gender of your bunny. So you can understand why everyone was so sceptical.
> 
> But having read the rest of your messages it seems as though that £100 is actually the cost of getting your 2 boys vaccinated? It seems to make more sense to me anyway!
> 
> I think the advice you're going to get from here is that you should try and get everyone vaccinated asap before anything else happens. Invest in some more carry cases and take everybunny to be vaccinated


Ok i see why people wouldn't believe it if they thought it was like that haha thanks again


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> Neutering os a positive thing and there is a few risks as there is to everything that they may not wake up (that is extremely unlikely so don't worry. Apple food is basically puréed apple that you feed them if they do not eat after the operation. One tip... Try and avoid handling them for the first week or so because the stitches/glue can be quite irritating and if you see them licking the wound stop them instantly. BTW you have to keep them indoors for the first 1-2 weeks.


A decent vet would give pain relief and recovery food. Keeping them in for 1-2 weeks not necessary as they would drop their coats and you'd have to keep them in til spring. Maybe one night would suffice. Rabbits recover better in their own environment, less stressful. Handling is pretty important, especially in does. You need to keep an eye on the stitch line. One of mine decided to chew through hers and disembowel herself :cursing: which involved an expensive trip to the emergency vet fir her to be stapled like a parcel.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> A decent vet would give pain relief and recovery food. Keeping them in for 1-2 weeks not necessary as they would drop their coats and you'd have to keep them in til spring. Maybe one night would suffice. Rabbits recover better in their own environment, less stressful. Handling is pretty important, especially in does. You need to keep an eye on the stitch line. One of mine decided to chew through hers and disembowel herself :cursing: which involved an expensive trip to the emergency vet fir her to be stapled like a parcel.


Im a bit scared as ginger is really fussy when it comes to bandages


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

when and who bandaged her? Rabbits are usually glued and sutured internally so there is less for them to nibble at.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> when and who bandaged her? Rabbits are usually glued and sutured internally so there is less for them to nibble at.


No it was more of a plsster thing i guess. When she got fur mites from the hay store (they dont keep their hay in vacuum bags so the mites from the fields were in their) the vet gave me a course of this kinda of liquidy thing in a tube. The first thing she had it, the vet put a plaster sort of bandage thing on the place so ginger wouldnt lick the thing. She HATED it and always tried to rip it off. It was annoying as heck


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Oh no its cool if anyone im being rude to people. School weird things to a girl
> But thanks for that list but i have some questions, what do you mean by apple food, ive not heard of that before, i know of ellas kitchen though
> And i have an emergency binder full of vet numbera, info about my buns and other essential things. I keep it for my pet sitter.
> With neutering, are there any proper important risks? *Im thinking about waiting till my boys have started showing all maturing signs and maybe waiting until they are around 10 or so months because im scared of putting them under risk this young *
> ...


Don't wait for too long before getting them neutered. The longer you leave it, the stronger the hormones, the more they are likely to fight, the more it will affect their characters - and of course, the smellier they will get, and the more they will spray everywhere.

The vet won't do them unless they are ready.



isa jelly said:


> Im a bit scared as ginger is really fussy when it comes to bandages


?? She won't need a bandage, just vigilance to make sure she doesn't chew.

Have you seen this before?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Don't wait for too long before getting them neutered. The longer you leave it, the stronger the hormones, the more they are likely to fight, the more it will affect their characters - and of course, the smellier they will get, and the more they will spray everywhere.
> 
> The vet won't do them unless they are ready.
> 
> ...


Ok ill check my boys everday for signs of growing up.
Also thank god ginger wouldnt need a bandage, it would be a nightmare.
What do you mean by have you seen this before? Like seen a rabbit operation wound?
By the way my keyboard is a total spaz thats why my sentences have been messed up so mjch


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Ok ill check my boys everday for signs of growing up.
> Also thank god ginger wouldnt need a bandage, it would be a nightmare.
> *What do you mean by have you seen this before? Like seen a rabbit operation wound?*
> By the way my keyboard is a total spaz thats why my sentences have been messed up so mjch


I just meant a spayed rabbit being bandaged.

Ours were spayed, sewn inside then glued on the outside, so no stitches to be removed. Vets do it differently though. You need to keep the wound visible so you can check it. They don't have the cones like cats and dogs either, because they need to eat constantly, and also eat their soft poo (well other than in very very exceptional circumstances).


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> I just meant a spayed rabbit being bandaged.
> 
> Ours were spayed, sewn inside then glued on the outside, so no stitches to be removed. Vets do it differently though. You need to keep the wound visible so you can check it. They don't have the cones like cats and dogs either, because they need to eat constantly, and also eat their soft poo (well other than in very very exceptional circumstances).


I remember georgias rabbit getting spayed. She thankfully didnt have any bandages. So thank you for clarifying and ill make sure ill check up on the wounds


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

your vet put a plaster (aka bandaid) on an area where they had just put a spot on treatment for the treatment of hay mites that she had picked up from the hay store...... sometimes i think i am entering the twilight zone....... :blink:
I'd be inclined to switch vets as to my mind putting a sticky plaster on an animals fur where it will pull and irritate is only going to result in that animal licking or biting the area....as it did in your case. Thereby having an effect of increasing the interest in the treated area.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> your vet put a plaster (aka bandaid) on an area where they had just put a spot on treatment for the treatment of hay mites that she had picked up from the hay store...... sometimes i think i am entering the twilight zone....... :blink:
> I'd be inclined to switch vets as to my mind putting a sticky plaster on an animals fur where it will pull and irritate is only going to result in that animal licking or biting the area....as it did in your case. Thereby having an effect of increasing the interest in the treated area.


The area was really sorebas her fur came off a bit there. I wouldnt say it was a band aid thing. I dont know how to explain but it was just a bit of a thing to cover up that place becaue she said something about infections. It was kind of like a bandage but it didnt need tying if you understand. It was easy to remove because i needed to put the treatment on every day or every other day i think. Or was it every week... I honestly dont remember ill ask mum cos she was in charge of applying it.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Also the same thing used on ginger was used on georgias rabbit when she got bitten. Im going to try and find out what it was because its starting to bother me.
I hate it when i cant remember important things.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok it looked a bit like this but blue or green Medical Articles Of Bandage Any Kinds Include Self Adhesive, Adhesive, Made By Cotton Or Non Woven | klidimedical | TradersCity


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Is a combination vaccine of vhd and myxi(cant spell the rest) safe because dad said that is the only one they will do.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes its fine


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

That's Vet Wrap in the photo you posted. It doesn't stick to fur, just to itself. I don't know why a vet would use that when using a mite treatment. They are administered at the shoulder blades, one of the few places an animal has trouble reaching. 

The combination jab is completely fine, most vets only offer that now because both NEED to be vaccinated against. 

At 5 months I would have thought the boys bits would have descended by now, 10-12 weeks is the usual time this starts happening. If nothing appears soon I would get them checked for possible testicle retention which can be bad news. Not fatal or anything but if undescended testicles are left in the body that isn't good. Bunny boy bits aren't enormous, not like rats, mice and hamsters so have a good look (without stressing the bunnies). 

If I were you I would get everyone vaccinated, let that settle then start with the castrations and spays. You don't want to overload their systems with vaccinations and anaesthetic and whatever pain relief and antibiotics they may need post surgery. Don't worry about the boys being so young, younger animals bounce back from neutering way better than older animals but obviously there is a risk with every surgery. 

I think we would all love to hear from you when everyone is vaccinated and neutered and everything in your household can calm down and you can just enjoy your rabbits. 

Xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Emma P said:


> I think we would all love to hear from you when everyone is vaccinated and neutered and everything in your household can calm down and you can just enjoy your rabbits.


Amen to that!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Emma P said:


> That's Vet Wrap in the photo you posted. It doesn't stick to fur, just to itself. I don't know why a vet would use that when using a mite treatment. They are administered at the shoulder blades, one of the few places an animal has trouble reaching.
> 
> The combination jab is completely fine, most vets only offer that now because both NEED to be vaccinated against.
> 
> ...


It looked like that but blue or green. I'm still gonna have to find out because whatever it was it really bothered her. And i can't wait until everything has calmed down with the vaccinations and operations. Then ill finally get some chill


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> The area was really sorebas her fur came off a bit there. I wouldnt say it was a band aid thing. I dont know how to explain but it was just a bit of a thing to cover up that place becaue she said something about infections. It was kind of like a bandage but it didnt need tying if you understand. It was easy to remove because i needed to put the treatment on every day or every other day i think. Or was it every week... I honestly dont remember ill ask mum cos she was in charge of applying it.


If the sore area was where the spot on went, it should have been largely out of reach of chewing - I am very 

We have had many rabbits with many problems. The only time one has needed a dressing was when he had extremely sore hocks; this was the result of scoliosis of the spine and sitting differently. He went on to become partially paralysed, at which point we tried bunny coat to stop him wearing his fur away.



isa jelly said:


> Is a combination vaccine of vhd and myxi(cant spell the rest) safe because dad said that is the only one they will do.


Sadly there is no other option now.

The combo vaccine is safe for the average healthy rabbit.

I would consider it more risky for a rabbit with significant health problems however.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> If the sore area was where the spot on went, it should have been largely out of reach of chewing - I am very
> 
> We have had many rabbits with many problems. The only time one has needed a dressing was when he had extremely sore hocks; this was the result of scoliosis of the spine and sitting differently. He went on to become partially paralysed, at which point we tried bunny coat to stop him wearing his fur away.
> 
> ...


The main reason the place was sore was because it was she scratched it with her teeth alot.
It was on her back more towards her shoulders.
And if the combo vaccine is safe as you say then we dont have any problems doing it


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Definitely go for the vaccinations asap. 

Myxi is a horrible disease, and VHD kills swiftly.

Indoor bunnies aren't protected by being indoors.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Does your rabbit look like this???



:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Does your rabbit look like this???
> 
> 
> 
> :


Why yes, yes it does


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

That explains it then :w00t:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

And this? 










Not so pretty, but easy to look after and doesn't need much space.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> And this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also yes.
Yes to both things.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

My mum had a metal jelly mould like this. One year when I was about 14, she cooked my birthday cake in it. It wasn't very big, but she iced it to look just like my Orange Rex buck, Wurzel. 

Probably the best birthday cake ever.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> My mum had a metal jelly mould like this. One year when I was about 14, she cooked my birthday cake in it. It wasn't very big, but she iced it to look just like my Orange Rex buck, Wurzel.
> 
> Probably the best birthday cake ever.


My mum had a glass jelly mould just like this.  She gave it to me, so I have it now. Haven't used it in a long while.

A metal one would be great for making bunny cakes.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They do exist, you'd need to look through Ebay probably in the vintage kitchenalia department.

And they will make a Nethie sized cake, so don't go expecting a Giant. But if you got several, then that would be quite a sight.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

What's happening


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's all make rabbit shaped jelly and cake today!!! I'm actually making gingerbread reindeer but km sure one can be corrupted into a rabbit! :yesnod:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> They do exist, you'd need to look through Ebay probably in the vintage kitchenalia department.
> 
> And they will make a Nethie sized cake, so don't go expecting a Giant. But if you got several, then that would be quite a sight.


That's OK - most of ours are nethies, so it would fit right in.



Lopside said:


> Let's all make rabbit shaped jelly and cake today!!! I'm actually making gingerbread reindeer but km sure one can be corrupted into a rabbit! :yesnod:


Vive la difference!!!

Jelly it is.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Im so happy because of today 
As soon as i got home from school i had to put all six buns into three carriers. The boys together, lulus daughters and ginger with her daughter.
It was easy to get them in there and me mum and dad each held one. It wasnt too long of a drive and the rabbits werent acting up for anything. They sat quietly and ate their Hay. We were a bit early so the receiption lady gave us some water bowls for the buns. We went into the vet room and each bunny was weighed and checked thoroughly. They were all healthy and in EXCELLENT condition (mmhmm) i went out of the room when it was injection time because im not good at watching that sort of thing. I asked the vet about neutering and spaying and she said we can do ginger as soon as possible. The kits have to wait abit. She said the boys were fine but just needed a bit more time. She confirmed the genders (neighbour was right) and told me they were healthy and happy animals and i was doing a good job. She told us about microchipping too.
The whole bill only came to (around) one hundred and fifty pounds.

We bought them some treats and went home. 
 i knew i was a good owner!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Im so happy because of today
> As soon as i got home from school i had to put all six buns into three carriers. The boys together, lulus daughters and ginger with her daughter.
> It was easy to get them in there and me mum and dad each held one. It wasnt too long of a drive and the rabbits werent acting up for anything. They sat quietly and ate their Hay. We were a bit early so the receiption lady gave us some water bowls for the buns. We went into the vet room and each bunny was weighed and checked thoroughly. They were all healthy and in EXCELLENT condition (mmhmm) i went out of the room when it was injection time because im not good at watching that sort of thing. I asked the vet about neutering and spaying and she said we can do ginger as soon as possible. The kits have to wait abit. She said the boys were fine but just needed a bit more time. She confirmed the genders (neighbour was right) and told me they were healthy and happy animals and i was doing a good job. She told us about microchipping too.
> The whole bill only came to (around) one hundred and fifty pounds.
> ...


Glad they've had their vaccinations.

You have a very cheap vet.


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

isa jelly said:


> Im so happy because of today
> As soon as i got home from school i had to put all six buns into three carriers. The boys together, lulus daughters and ginger with her daughter.
> It was easy to get them in there and me mum and dad each held one. It wasnt too long of a drive and the rabbits werent acting up for anything. They sat quietly and ate their Hay. We were a bit early so the receiption lady gave us some water bowls for the buns. We went into the vet room and each bunny was weighed and checked thoroughly. They were all healthy and in EXCELLENT condition (mmhmm) i went out of the room when it was injection time because im not good at watching that sort of thing. I asked the vet about neutering and spaying and she said we can do ginger as soon as possible. The kits have to wait abit. She said the boys were fine but just needed a bit more time. She confirmed the genders (neighbour was right) and told me they were healthy and happy animals and i was doing a good job. She told us about microchipping too.
> The whole bill only came to (around) one hundred and fifty pounds.
> ...


Didn't know microchipping bunnies was a thing... I haven't even had my cat microchipped and she actually leaves the house whenever she wants to haha!

Good news that everybunny is healthy and vaccinated!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Glad they've had their vaccinations.
> 
> You have a very cheap vet.


Aren't they just 

£25 per rabbit and no consultation fee...interesting how it is the same fee that I mentioned I pay for 5 rabbits. Now £150 for me is fine as I also have a discount set up on my account


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Aren't they just
> 
> £25 per rabbit and no consultation fee...interesting how it is the same fee that I mentioned I pay for 5 rabbits. Now £150 for me is fine as I also have a discount set up on my account


Our initial consultation is £35 per pet. The vaccination would be on top.

Happily, our vet gives us a hefty discount, and if we see the main man, he doesn't charge a consultancy fee for each bun, and discounts treatment.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

It was about twenty five pound per bunny. Idk ask my dad about consultation fee. Whole thing was just around 150 which probably isnt including the weighing thing too last time i took bunnies for a check up it was nine pounds for the examination. Whole thing was probably about 210 pounds.
Ill ask dad. *sighs* yall are never satasfied dayum.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> It was about twenty five pound per bunny. Idk ask my dad about consultation fee. Whole thing was just around 150 which probably isnt including the weighing thing too last time i took bunnies for a check up it was nine pounds for the examination. Whole thing was probably about 210 pounds.
> Ill ask dad. *sighs* yall are never satasfied dayum.


You paid what you paid. You're lucky. I'm just envious - our bills are horrifically high.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> You paid what you paid. You're lucky. I'm just envious - our bills are horrifically high.


I cant imagine vaccines being that expenisve though. My riding instructor said that the vets centre only buys them for like i dont know 3 pound or something.

My dad is getting pet insurance now for our vet bills he says petplan does six bunnies for not much apparently things are looking ul.
Oh yeah and dad said that the whole thing didnt cost more than two hundred


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> I cant imagine vaccines being that expenisve though. My riding instructor said that the vets centre only buys them for like i dont know 3 pound or something.
> 
> My dad is getting pet insurance now for our vet bills he says petplan does six bunnies for not much apparently things are looking ul.
> Oh yeah and dad said that the whole thing didnt cost more than two hundred


If he is happy to pay, then that's great, whatever it costs. I believe he will have ot insure each rabbit separately. Petplan is a good choice.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I insure 6 rabbits with a different company for around £55 a month and I paid pet plan that for just 5 rabbits. So your dad and I have different views of what is reasonable lol. I think it's a considerable expenditure every month. Maybe we just live in different financial astral planes.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm glad the vaccinations are done and dusted and the neutering will happen soon. It's also great you're going to insure your rabbits too. The insurance won't cover neutering or boosters though, did you already know that?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Emma P said:


> I'm glad the vaccinations are done and dusted and the neutering will happen soon. It's also great you're going to insure your rabbits too. The insurance won't cover neutering or boosters though, did you already know that?


Oh its cool  he just wanted it in case there was a ln emergency that needed quick attention


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> I insure 6 rabbits with a different company for around £55 a month and I paid pet plan that for just 5 rabbits. So your dad and I have different views of what is reasonable lol. I think it's a considerable expenditure every month. Maybe we just live in different financial astral planes.


Which insurance do you use?


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Isa, how much is each bunny covered for each year?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Gingers getting spayed next week!!! Dad said hes booking it tomorow!!! Mum said we have to do her soon because her third birthdays coming up and she doesnt want to go through the heartbreak of letting a bun die early!   
That was what my MUM said. MY MUM. The woman that acted like she never cared about my bunnies. I knew that they were getting better!
Can someone give me some advice on some pre and post operative care? I want everything to go absoloutely perfect! 
Also are christmas trees bunny safe for chewing? Mum wanted to know because we are getting one in december (even though we are muslim??) also would rabbits try to climb to get to the decorations? Tinsel cant be good.


Are you guys getting your buns christmas prezzies this year?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> Are you guys getting your buns christmas prezzies this year?


Probably not, as many of the treats sold in pet shops aren't that good for them. But I might buy some of those chewable natural toys or willow balls. And maybe cut some thick sticks from an apple tree.

Mine also get the peelings from all the Christmas Dinner veg (sprouts, parsnips, carrot, swede, red cabbage etc) and I make sure they get that BEFORE we sit down to eat ours 

In olden days, farmers always gave their animals a double ration of food on Christmas morning, which is a nice tradition. I used to do that with mine, and it also meant that if I was very busy with family etc. and couldn't get back out to see to them later in the day, they would still be happy and cosy with their extra hay & pellets.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Probably not, as many of the treats sold in pet shops aren't that good for them. But I might buy some of those chewable natural toys or willow balls. And maybe cut some thick sticks from an apple tree.
> 
> Mine also get the peelings from all the Christmas Dinner veg (sprouts, parsnips, carrot, swede, red cabbage etc) and I make sure they get that BEFORE we sit down to eat ours
> 
> In olden days, farmers always gave their animals a double ration of food on Christmas morning, which is a nice tradition. I used to do that with mine, and it also meant that if I was very busy with family etc. and couldn't get back out to see to them later in the day, they would still be happy and cosy with their extra hay & pellets.


I made my own doughnut bed for my gingy. I need to make five more prezzies *eye roll* im also getting a little engraved star memorial for lulu i miss her so much  
My parents arent too keen on store treats. I make my own with crushed pellets and fruit its really easy but takes ages to bake. Ill give you a nice christmas recipe if you want?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Is this some Guiness World Record Challenge to make the longest thread ever? Do we get a mention in the book if we make it? :001_tongue:


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

What happened to the insurance questions we asked you???? The tangents this convo is going off on are confusing me.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

-passes Emma P some reindeer gingerbread- don't try to make sense of it all.....just go with the flow :lol:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Emma, I have rabbit Jelly too if you are still peckish!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Emma P said:


> What happened to the insurance questions we asked you???? The tangents this convo is going off on are confusing me.


This might help with the costing.

You can get a small discount for multi pet too.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Ha ha, I think that's good advice Lopside. Summersky that bunny jelly looks fabulous. Gotta get myself some of that. Think I might bow out and use my time more wisely. Good luck to the rest of you advice givers..... What is it they say? Never work with Children or animals?

Adios.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Please don't go!!!!!!! we have jelly and cake!!!!:hand:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Emma P said:


> What happened to the insurance questions we asked you???? The tangents this convo is going off on are confusing me.


Asked to who?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Now someone needs to make ice cream!!!. Save me some &#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;!!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Is this some Guiness World Record Challenge to make the longest thread ever? Do we get a mention in the book if we make it? :001_tongue:


I honest to god do not know what happened. This started by me telling everyone about the passing of my friend and know yall talking about jelly.
Whats going on


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I asked you a few comments back how much your rabbit policies cover you for per year. How much per year will the insurance company allow for each rabbit?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ermmmmmm confession time....I only have one reindeer left....I somehow ate the rest....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Like me. I bought my Nan a biscuit, by the time I got there I had eaten it!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Emma P said:


> I asked you a few comments back how much your rabbit policies cover you for per year. How much per year will the insurance company allow for each rabbit?


I have no idea on how much for each bunny but ill gladly find out for you. Im not good at remembering numbers but dad said that if you go multipet you get a discount and other benefits. He said its easier than having all different ones for everybunny


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

My bunnies were £29.92 each for vaccs inc 5% discount as second year, and complementary health check and claw clipping so is imagine you'd get some discount for 6 bunnies if the vet is in a good mood
I had a consultation fee waived once aswell 

Also nyom at jelly and gingerbread reindeer 

And isa jelly well done for getting bunnies vacced and good luck with next weeks spay


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Ermmmmmm confession time....I only have one reindeer left....I somehow ate the rest....


Could you make more??

Photos please! 

Sadly, my Jelly bunny sat too near the radiator and has now melted.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

The insurance cost sixty three per month for everybun. We get like two thousand in vet fees a month per bun and seven hundred and fifty for additional care (im guessing thats a good thing) so its not really that expensive and its pretty good cover


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

A YEAR. I MEANT TWO THOUSAND A YEAR.
I know that someones gonna call me out on that.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Ermmmmmm confession time....I only have one reindeer left....I somehow ate the rest....


I feel I should red rep you for that. Bad girl. Did no one tell you it is good to share. Especially in the season of good will.

Now I believe that reindeer, like rabbits, need friends of their own kind. Therefore your remaining reindeer must be very lonely. Perhaps you could find him some suitable friends?










Or I could take him off of your hands?










Beware the cookie monster!!!!!



isa jelly said:


> A YEAR. I MEANT TWO THOUSAND A YEAR.
> I know that someones gonna call me out on that.


You're right. It's per year. 

We only have a couple of ours insured, but I can highly recommend it. Then you have no worries about out of hours care too, which is crippling (and don't we know it.)

The only other way is to be very disciplined and put aside (a lot of) money each month for vet care - but being aware that once a few xrays , emergency care, referral and meds come into the mix, the bills quickly run into thousands..

It wasn't viable to insure the others because they all had pre existing conditions, which would be excluded, and we have to cover anyway.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> I feel I should red rep you for that. Bad girl. Did no one tell you it is good to share. Especially in the season of good will.
> 
> Now I believe that reindeer, like rabbits, need friends of their own kind. Therefore your remaining reindeer must be very lonely. Perhaps you could find him some suitable friends?
> 
> ...


Are those reindeers just upiside down ginger bread men?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I want cake -stamps feet-


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Could you make more??
> 
> Photos please!
> 
> Sadly, my Jelly bunny sat too near the radiator and has now melted.


Awwwww he looks so sad! Poor jelly


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

isa jelly said:


> Are those reindeers just upiside down ginger bread men?


Ooh well spotted
I want to do baking today!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky your photo is gross lol....


Melting snowman cupcake anyone??


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Summersky your photo is gross lol....
> 
> 
> Melting snowman cupcake anyone??


Those look amazing!! Are you planning on sharing?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

certainly not!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I want cake -stamps feet-












Cake all round it is!!!



Lopside said:


> Summersky your photo is gross lol....
> 
> 
> Melting snowman cupcake anyone??


Now those snowmen look fantastic - might crib that idea!!!

Or how about these?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:










^ ^ ^ ^ Yep - that's me!!!


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

isa jelly said:


> It was about twenty five pound per bunny. Idk ask my dad about consultation fee. Whole thing was just around 150 which probably isnt including the weighing thing too last time i took bunnies for a check up it was nine pounds for the examination. Whole thing was probably about 210 pounds.
> Ill ask dad. *sighs* yall are never satasfied dayum.


I paid £22 (with the follow up consultation discount) for an examination in which my vet didn't even look at my bunny the other day. Trust me - the reason we're not satisfied is cause we're jealous!



Lopside said:


> I insure 6 rabbits with a different company for around £55 a month and I paid pet plan that for just 5 rabbits. So your dad and I have different views of what is reasonable lol. I think it's a considerable expenditure every month. Maybe we just live in different financial astral planes.


What insurer are you with abs do they insure cats too? I still need to take out plans for my 3...


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

It was my disasters birthday yesterday and her party was today. Im dying from all the cake I'm eating


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I meant sister but i dont even need to change it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> I meant sister but i dont even need to change it.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Damn you, autocorrect!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Stormythai......


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I was at buildabear workshop today. I planned on getting a stuffed bunny and naming it lulu in memory of her. I went crazy and got a rottweiler looking thing called chris brown


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> I was at buildabear workshop today. I planned on getting a stuffed bunny and naming it lulu in memory of her. I went crazy and got a rottweiler looking thing called chris brown


Hahaha!

Are you arty or crafty? A lot of people like to make - or have made - a special Christmas tree ornament of their pets which have passed. That way, you get to have special memories of them around Christmas when their ornament comes out to go on the tree.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Are you arty or crafty? A lot of people like to make - or have made - a special Christmas tree ornament of their pets which have passed. That way, you get to have special memories of them around Christmas when their ornament comes out to go on the tree.


Thats a really cool idea! Her middle name was angel so i think ill make her the angel at the top of the tree! I would say im pretty crafty, so it should be easy. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a little memory thong outside my bedroom window so when I look down I'll remember MKE and Bingo (not that I would forget them.) I was looking back on some old photos and I still can't get over it. I bet they are having a party up there whilst helping us get over their passings.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> I have a little memory thong outside my bedroom window so when I look down I'll remember MKE and Bingo (not that I would forget them.) I was looking back on some old photos and I still can't get over it. I bet they are having a party up there whilst helping us get over their passings.


Thats really sweet. Im sorry about your friends passings. Im really ashamed at myself for laughing at your typo though hehe


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Are you arty or crafty? A lot of people like to make - or have made - a special Christmas tree ornament of their pets which have passed. That way, you get to have special memories of them around Christmas when their ornament comes out to go on the tree.


We have a bauble on our tree for each rabbit no longer with us.

No thongs though!










Sorry BB - I couldn't resist - mind you, they're not exactly things! - your idea of something that you go past everyday is a really lovely idea.


----------

